# Are Baby Hawaiian Woodrose seeds safe to eat?



## Legolandon (Jul 10, 2011)

I am thinking about trying some Baby Hawaiian Woodrose seeds sometime and I would like to know if they are safe to eat? If so, how often should I eat them and how many should I eat at a time? Thanks a lot!


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 10, 2011)

The Hawaiian baby woodrose (Argyreia nervosa) is a member of the convolvulaceae family which also includes the morning glory. They contain a naturally occurring tryptamine called LSA (Lysergic Acid Amide), which is closely related to LSD. The seeds are consumed orally, either direct or after extraction of the active alkaloids.
Effects
The effects are somewhat similar to those of LSD, but less intense and less visual. A Hawaiian baby woodrose trip lasts 6-8 hours; tranquil feelings may last an additional 12 hours. Sleep is deep and refreshing after the trip, however some users may experience a hangover characterized by blurred vision, vertigo, and physical inertia.
Nausea and other stomach complaints are quite common side effects of consuming Hawaiian baby woodrose, which are not caused by the LSA but other compounds in the seeds. This is why some users choose to extract the LSA from the seeds.

Usage
Because use is oral, onset is affected by the last food that was ingested (try not to eat 4-6 hours before you eat the seeds). The average dosage is 4 to 8 seeds. Some users advise to take no more than 2 or 3 the first time. The seeds must chewed for as long as possible as the active substances are absorbed by the body's saliva.

Here is a recipe to let the seeds work more efficiently:

Remove any remaining husk and cut the seeds up in small bits with a knife or pair of scissors They can also be pulverized in a coffee grinder.
Put them in a cup and pour half a cup of hot but not boiling water on them. It is best to use distilled water as tap water and mineral water contain minerals which can diminish the effect of the seeds
Leave for at least 1½ hours for the water to cool down to room temperature. The alkaloids dissolve in the water at a certain temperature that is reached at some time during the cooling process.
Drink the water together with the seeds.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jul 10, 2011)

Fuck no I hated those things. I even got potent ones. They taste like they're not supposed to be ingested. Order a shroom kit and grow shrooms. But I guess if you're deadset on this I'll tell you my experiences.


----------



## Unnk (Jul 10, 2011)

.... lol taste should not detour you as whats bad for the taste buds is usually good for the stomach


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jul 10, 2011)

Unnk said:


> .... lol taste should not detour you as whats bad for the taste buds is usually good for the stomach


Hell no not in HBWR seeds


----------



## Spoc (Jul 10, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> Hell no not in HBWR seeds



I have to agree, HBWR seeds is like trying to force feed turpentine through a funnel. These seeds are foul and gave me the worst stomach nasea. This was by far one of the worst experiences I've had. It probably would of been worth it if there was a noticeable trip.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 10, 2011)

they don't taste that bad


----------



## weasels911 (Jul 10, 2011)

I have ground them up plenty of times and made a cold water extraction tea with them.
The taste isn't bad at all and is an easy way to avoid some of the nausea causing alkaloids.


----------



## Unnk (Jul 10, 2011)

lol good i read the reaction post and thought i was the only one with a iron stomach lol


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jul 11, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> they don't taste that bad


ugh, i actually chewed them up and swallowed them. makes me want to gag thinking about the taste.


----------



## dam612 (Jul 11, 2011)

i feel like all i ever hear that happens is the person feels like crap for 4hours, cold sweats and throws up constantly, not a great trip imo.


----------



## Legolandon (Jul 16, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> Fuck no I hated those things. I even got potent ones. They taste like they're not supposed to be ingested. Order a shroom kit and grow shrooms. But I guess if you're deadset on this I'll tell you my experiences.


 Thanks for letting me know! I already harvested some shrooms about a week ago and I was looking for a legal alternative but i don't think I want to try them anymore. Do you guys have any reviews on morning glory seeds?


----------



## canndo (Jul 16, 2011)

Morning glory seeds are ok if you like muted, dulled and slightly nauseous psychadelic experiences.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jul 16, 2011)

MGS and HWR seeds contain the same chemical LSA, just MGS don't have as much so you'd have to take more for the same 'experience.'

You already harvested shrooms, why looking for a 'legal' alternative? Just eat them. Ugh LSA is awful I can see how LSD is like the supercharged euphoric version that takes away all the negative side effects and adds some better ones.


----------



## Scheknul (Nov 16, 2013)

I agree with most of the people on this particular thread. They taste like ass. The taste alone is enough to engage anyone's gag reflex. How ever, if you want to skip those unpleasant tastes, I suggest grinding them. I bought myself 1,000 gel capsules to put 4-6 ground up seeds into. It takes 2 00 gel capsules to fit all 6 seeds, once ground. Since it is a legal substance where I am (USA), I can speak of it quite freely. 

Aside from the bad taste, there is also the condition of nausea. During the 20-40 minute onset (sometimes 1-3 hours: depending on body weight), you may experience nausea. This can be counteracted by eating. If you're a cannabis smoker, I'd suggest smoking a very small amount before ingesting Baby Hawaiian Woodrose Seeds. 

Just enough to counteract the over all onset of nausea. Of course, some people have a higher constitution than others, and every trip, and tripper is different. Hell, I've had experiences with the seeds where, nothing happened at all. I highly recommend the darker, fuller seeds. Any seeds that have corners, but are complete seeds, may not yield quite as much of an experience.

As a prescribed patient of Warfarin, for: Deep Vein Thrombosis, I have found no, 0% data on any interactions. How ever, you must keep in mind that, BHWS are a "vascular constrictor." What this means is, it lessens your body's ability to pump blood. How ever, with as thin as my blood is, I haven't had any troubles taking the BHWS.

While I am not a doctor, PHD, MD, or otherwise, I do have personal experience with blood thinners, and BHWS. I *must *warn *anyone* with, DVT (Deep Vein Thrombosis), to avoid BHWS. Unless of course, you're like me where, you've spent the last year on it, and there aren't many, if any traces of clotting.

How ever, if you do happen to have clots, or a history of clotting, avoid this hallucinogen. You not only risk your life, but you risk great deals of pain. Due to the amount of scarred tissue I have from my DVT, when ever I am on BHWS, I feel a stinging pain in my inner thighs. Of course, I am confident that, I won't kill myself from ingesting this seed. How ever, I must recommend that anyone with DVT exercise caution.

How ever, I have strayed away from my point. The legal hallucinogen is both safe, and fun to take, as long as you do not have a history of mental illness, physical ailment, or are due for surgery with in 2 weeks time. 

I leave you with this: Have fun, trip safe, and for the love of all that is, capsulize that foul flavor, so you can skip over the horrid taste.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Nov 17, 2013)

I tried em once a few years ago. I lightly flamed each one with a lighter and then scraped off the outer skin as was recommended to me by a friend. I pulverized 6 and put them into an empty 00 gel cap. The only thing I noticed was a sort of confused feeling and some pretty uncomfortable nausea.


----------



## Scheknul (Dec 3, 2013)

During my most recent experimentation, I have found that taking 1,000 to 1,500 milligrams of Acetaminophen (over the counter CVS pain relief): Will ease the DVT scar pains. 1,000mg is 2 pills, 1,500 is 3. Due to my career choice in semi truck driving, I can not smoke Cannabis, or I would be. 

How ever, there are a few details I would like to add, for anyone that takes BHWS. It is not LSD. BHWS is LSA http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ergine http://www.neurosoup.com/lsa-lysergic-acid-amide/ . It is a close relative to LSD. Your trip will be far calmer with BHWS, than it would be with LSD.

In fact, I can say with confidence that, BHWS is at least 3x safer than LSD. There aren't any cases of it building up in the spinal fluid, or flash backs. Heck, I trip alone, and I'm fine. 6 seeds is generally enough to give me great feelings of euphoria, and lots of tracers.

Passage of time feels normal, I can watch TV and not bug out. Talking to friends on Skype (fellow psycho-naughts) got me laughing. It was truly a great time. 

Of course, unlike LSD, LSA is a 4-8 hour trip. I recommend drinking water in place of pop, tea, or coffee. You will want to flush all of the toxins from your body during, and after the trip. BHWS are known to jack heart rate, cause sweating, dilate pupils, cause euphoria, a sense of well being, and deep sleep. 

In fact, as far as sleeping goes, I've never had such vivid dreams. I rarely dream as it is. How ever, after a night of BHWS my dreams come to life. For anyone suffering from depression, I recommend this legal hallucinogen. 

Do you have high blood pressure? Stay away from BHWS. As I stated before, it is a *vascular constrictor*. Having high blood pressure, and taking something that is known to jack up your heart rate, and close your veins/arteries some, is a seriously bad mix. It could even be fatal. 

I have not studied the effects of BHWS with someone that does indeed have high blood pressure. My father wants to try them, but he has high blood pressure. I can not say with any amount of confidence, what sort of effect it would have on him.

He is in no way experienced with drugs, as much as I am. How ever, his high blood pressure worries me, as far as this drug is concerned. Alternatively, I could have him dose on some Aspirin, to thin out his blood for a few hours. http://www.webmd.com/hypertension-high-blood-pressure/news/20050915/high-blood-pressure-nightly-aspirin-help

The above link shows how Aspirin can lower blood pressure, so it may actually be a valid trial and error test. I wouldn't know how much to dose him with. How ever, I can say from experience in Warfarin that, it may make his trip safer. 

How ever, I can not stress enough that, someone with stage 2 or 3 hypertension, or high blood pressure, taking BHWS to be a good idea. It's just not a good mix. Of course, there are alternatives, but most of them jack up heart rate. 

People have told me what crazy things they saw, or felt while on BHWS. I've never seen things, other than tracers. I've had giggle fits, and seen vivid tracers, but that's about all. 

Avoid green vegetables for at least a day before consuming BHWS. Any green vegetable contains Vitamin K, which is a clotting agent. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitamin_K . This link will explain more about Vitamin K. 

Being that Vitamin K is a clotting agent, mixing it with BHWS is also a bad mix. Slowed blood movement, plus a vascular constrictor could potentially cause severe pain, headaches, nausea, dizziness, faint heart beat, odd heart rhythm, etc. 

When I trip, I like to trip safe. I like to trip with friends. I enjoy a consequence free environment. There is a reason I moved to, where I moved to. No police presence, and lots of nature. Everyone is free to trip, and just enjoy themselves. The net isn't all that great, but it works.

I don't really have any more points to make at this time. Feel free to respond with questions, or comments. I will be sure to answer any questions, or concerns that I can. 

Please bare in mind, I am not a doctor, PHD, MD, or otherwise. I can only give you, what I have had from personal experience, experimenting, and internet research. 

I can only recommend that you follow my example(s), and advice thus far.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Dec 3, 2013)

Not trying to bust your balls but... : "*

LSD is testable for only a few days after use, using an expensive and uncommon urine or blood test. It is not possible to test for previous use with a spinal tap. "


*
I recently did quite a bit of research on LSD since I'm going to be trying it for the first time soon.


----------



## canndo (Dec 3, 2013)

In fact, I can say with confidence that, BHWS is at least 3x safer than LSD. There aren't any cases of it building up in the spinal fluid


this is bad information, lsd does not "build up in spinal fluid", nor is that the cause of flashbacks. From what is described about the physiological effects of lsa, it cannot be "3 times safer", as lsd does not, in its pure form have much effect in clotting or bp.


----------



## Scheknul (Dec 3, 2013)

I have a feeling that, English isn't your first language. 

"in its pure form have much effect in clotting or bp." 

^That doesn't make any sense to me. 

Are you saying LSD doesn't have much effect on clotting?


----------



## Mr ADHD (Dec 3, 2013)

were both saying that what you said about LSD building in spinal fluid is not true.


----------



## canndo (Dec 4, 2013)

Scheknul said:


> I have a feeling that, English isn't your first language.
> 
> "in its pure form have much effect in clotting or bp."
> 
> ...


it is my only language and one of my degrees is in it. I have no degree in posting from a phone however. And the answer is yes.


very little effect on circulation if it is pure.


----------



## canndo (Dec 4, 2013)

Ergot, however, is a rather different story. There are tales of gangeanous death and dismemberment from ergot poisoning.


----------



## canndo (Dec 4, 2013)

Scheknul said:


> I have a feeling that, English isn't your first language.
> 
> "in its pure form have much effect in clotting or bp."
> 
> ...


wait a minute, read the whole sentence. It makes perfect sense.


----------



## Impman (Dec 4, 2013)

Scheknul said:


> I have a feeling that, English isn't your first language.
> 
> "in its pure form have much effect in clotting or bp."
> 
> ...


I have a feeling you are a bag of douche ...Canndo is the final word on this shit...probably anywhere on the net


----------



## Scheknul (Dec 6, 2013)

Impman said:


> I have a feeling you are a bag of douche ...Canndo is the final word on this shit...probably anywhere on the net



Calm down there kiddo. I was asking a general question, because it didn't make sense to me. No need to get all hot headed, just because I goofed.

Take a pill or something :3.


----------



## druggal (Aug 10, 2018)

While the taste isn’t very great, I find that swallowing the seeds (10-12 seeds regular usage or 4-6 seeds first time) whole accompanied by a glass of citrus fruit juice such as lemonade will help dramatically decrease the effects of nausea. Personally, I find that BHWS are not worth the money. (Where I live 3 seeds average $10, which is very pricey for the trip). I’ve only ever tripped once out of the many times I’ve used them and the trip was quite weak. Not to mention it took 3 hours and a phat smoking sesh to trigger the trip. If you are looking for a more visual trip, I don’t recommend BHWS but if you are looking for a mental trip, this may be something you want to try. But as far as I’m concerned, BHWS are perfectly safe to consume, whether it being grinded or swallowed whole.


Just don’t be a dumbass and try to snort it cause that shit hurts.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 10, 2018)

Fuck no . . . Don't waste your time (and sick stomach)


----------

